# Bill Hayes Creation



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

Received this neat slingshot from Bill Hayes in a swap.It fits the hand perfectly complete with pinky hole.The package did not come with an papers so I assume it's made of G10. The bands are secured by the quick attach system which appears to have 1745 tubes in place holding the bands secure. Shoots great but I got sloppy and got two fork hits which have damaged the right band with several small nicks. I assume I can reband by stretching 1745 tubes and pushing the bands into the slot. Anyone have any imput about the attach system?-I'm used to working with tubes and any advice would be appreciated. I have one set of doubled flat bands I may try to attach tomorrow. I'm not sure how long the current band will last with those little holes on it.(they are visible in the picture). I may also try to figure out a way to run 1745 tubing on this -That might be a challenge.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

what a nice design that is
wing shooter has some vids on youtube of how to attach tubes but im not sure if it will work on that design
i wish i could have a sling like that
cheers for posting


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

nice catty you get there. try this link http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15617-how-to-setup-bands-and-tubes-on-the-top-slot-setup/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays introduced those slots earlier in the year.( toolless OTT band attachment)They are fantastic and work especially well on a narrow forks such as your arrow shot.Elimination of band slap and ease of attachment to name a few pros..


----------



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting that video Thornbottom. I would have never figured that out!
Bill


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Sniper,
Yes that's made from G10... so don't worry about messing it up from fork hits, it can take a lot of punishment.
And yes you can reset those bands, making them shorter fairly easily... if memory serves, I think I left them long so you could shorten them anyway if need be. On OTT shooters, it's important to note how I have the bands setup in relation to the pouch... it helps to fascilitate a natural and real over the top shot... the between fork width is narrow on that design so shooting OTT is kind of necessary.... BUT with practice, you can actually shoot TTF as well, but like I say... it takes a fair amount of practice to do that well with that design.

Also, to make it easier to reset the bands.. moisten the forktips just prior to stretching the rubber and putting into the slots.
Here's a video of how to do it without the tube insert.. allows for a clean look... but it's a good idea to use the tube insert until you get confident in your rolling and stretching abilities:

Also, note in the video I did not moisten the fork tip prior to insertion... but I've done it so many times I just neglected to mention it:


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

sniper62 said:


> Thanks for posting that video Thornbottom. I would have never figured that out!
> Bill


Glad to help!


----------



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Bill- I will stick to OTT . That's a great slingshot-Does it have a model name or is it a new uncatalogued creation ?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It has a name, it's an ArrowShot Ergo, with top slots. That design is a card cutter's dream machine.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry posted in wrong place.


----------



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been shooting the Arrow Shot Ergo quite a bit the last couple days, the nicks in the bands are kinda nasty looking but they are still holding. Using Bills technique of drawing from a low position and then raising for the shot gives me more confidence when drawing. I have five Tex-shooter bandsets ordered and 25 lbs of 3/8 steel inbound. 
I have one double flatband set up but the slots in the Ergo are not wide enough to accept them so I'll stick to the single bands.


----------

